# Texas Veterans Summit - Austin, Feb 11-13



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Texas Veterans Commission is hosting the 15th annual Veterans Summit, Feb 11-13, 2013 at Palmer Events Center, 900 Barton Springs Road, Austin.

Besides speakers and information sharing, veterans will have access to CLAIMS, EMPLOYMENT and EDUCATION clinics where staff from Texas Veterans Commission will be available to provide direct, one-on-one assistance.

The summit is "FREE" -- online registration only. please register by FEB 4.

www.tvc.texas.gov/summit.aspx.

blocks of rooms at a discounted rate are avaialble at Radisson Hotel & Suites (Downtown): $108/night. 512-478-9611


----------

